# goldfish tail frayed AND white spots



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm new but need some urgent advice. 2.5 weeks ago I got a fantail goldfish. It's tail is now looking a bit frayed and I can also see white spots on the tail only. I first noticed this today. I done a 25% water change on Monday (had previously been doing twice weekly changes) and there seemed to be a lot of bits so I repeated the water change Tuesday and Wednesday, this time using a gravel vacuum. The fish looks quite content, swimming well and lively, feeding. I have also reduced feeding to one or two flakes a day since Monday after finding so many bits in the water. At each water change I added Stress Coat. I have also been adding Stress Zyme bacteria weekly. The tank is 17 litres and has a filter. I haven't been able to test the water as the only pack the pet shop had was out of date.

I have looked online and am confused as to whether this is fin rot or ich or both.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

the first thing id say is move him into a bigger tank. a 17L tank is no place for a goldfish. fancy goldfish such as your orandas and moors need a minimum of about 50L per fish, even when young, and standard goldies such as shubunkins and comets need twice this!


----------



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, I know *now* that the tank is too small, which makes me wonder why they even make them that size. And I thought I was "doing it right" by getting a proper tank with filter and ignoring the shop's suggestion of 2 goldfish and some minnow. 

Anyway, I need to figure this out asap. Today the spots looks less like spots and more like gunk. The same gunk that has been building up on the glass. I removed some off the glass with a scraper and it is white and greasy. I can only assume it is the aloe vera in the stress coat. I have read elsewhere about that happening. Fish still looks OK and wants to eat. The frayed part on the tail is a part that turned black a few days after we got the fish. 

Apart from switching to a different dechlorinator, what can I do right now?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ljmc said:


> Apart from switching to a different dechlorinator, what can I do right now?


Put some clear pics of the fish up so we can see the problem


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have a large plastic storage box at home by any chance? After a good clean, that would do as a temporary home for the fish 
The main priority needs to be getting the fish into a larger volume of water, as you'll never be able to keep your water quality good in a 17 litre tank, and your fish need good water quality if they are going to get better.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

The fact that part of the tail turned black would indicate ammonia burns from poor water quality, you are going to struggle to keep your water within healthy parameters in a tank so small. A more suitable sized tank and a course of eSHa 2000 should help. What area are you? I have a spare tank you can have but it needs re-sealing.


----------



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Put some clear pics of the fish up so we can see the problem


I will try to figure out how...


----------



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

sarelis said:


> The fact that part of the tail turned black would indicate ammonia burns from poor water quality, you are going to struggle to keep your water within healthy parameters in a tank so small. A more suitable sized tank and a course of eSHa 2000 should help. What area are you? I have a spare tank you can have but it needs re-sealing.


Unfortunately I am in N Ireland. I thought the black indicated ammonia burns also.


----------



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

magpie said:


> Do you have a large plastic storage box at home by any chance? After a good clean, that would do as a temporary home for the fish
> The main priority needs to be getting the fish into a larger volume of water, as you'll never be able to keep your water quality good in a 17 litre tank, and your fish need good water quality if they are going to get better.


Yes I have many plastic storage boxes. So, do I clean out the box, add water and dechlorinator and ensure the temp is the same. Do I add the Stress Zyme bacteria? Do I move the filter over to this box?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

ljmc said:


> Yes I have many plastic storage boxes. So, do I clean out the box, add water and dechlorinator and ensure the temp is the same. Do I add the Stress Zyme bacteria? Do I move the filter over to this box?


Yep, do everything you've said there and use the biggest box you have.


----------



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

magpie said:


> Yep, do everything you've said there and use the biggest box you have.


I think this container is about 80 litres. It is the biggest I have. Do I rinse the filter sponge in old tank water first? Or do I just move it over? I last rinsed it 2 days ago.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I would just move it straight over, it doesn't really need rinsing and you want to preserve as much good bacteria as possible


----------



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

It turns out the container is 60 litres but I got 52+ into it. I have moved the filter and the fish and it looks happier already. I am waiting for my camera battery to charge so I can post a pic but I am fairly sure now it has ich/white spot.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

That's brilliant, 52 litres is a loads better than 17 
If possible it would be a good idea to buy yourself a test kit so you can keep a close eye on water parameters. Something like the API master kit would be ideal, but whatever you do don't waste your money on the cardboard test strips as they are very inaccurate.


----------



## ljmc (Sep 21, 2011)

I was unable to get a clear photo but I wrote down all the details and went to an independent pet shop. They suggested Medica+ Lifeguard because I was describing symptoms of white spot and the fuzzy cottony stuff. I also bought a test tube water testing kit. I have tested the water in the plastic tub and all is as it should be. I also tested the 17litre aquarium and, surprisingly, the water there was fine, too. This is likely because I had performed 25% water changes 3 days in a row, so the damage probably happened prior to this. I was becoming more worried before I left the house as the fish was looking a bit slow, but since I came home it is swimming around beautifully, not just in reaction to me coming to the tub. I know we are not anywhere near out of the woods but I am much more hopeful than I was last night. Looks like it will be staying in the plastic tub until we can get a bigger tank, all being well. 

Phew, I never thought goldfish care was so stressful, I barely slept last night and I haven't eaten yet. My five dogs are easier cared for......:arf:

Thanks for all the help.


----------

